# What's your favorite MBTI type and why?



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

Personality love thread :tongue:


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

ENTP, they're like me but without most of the awkwardness.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone that's not me (including other ESFJs, they're awesome too)


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

dinkalink said:


> ENTP, they're like me but without most of the awkwardness.


hahaha they're definitely my favorite too. they're like "I JUST MADE A SELF-SUSTAINING BIO-AQUARIUM THAT ALSO FUNCTIONS AS A TOASTER!"


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

I CALL TYPISM ON THIS THREAD

But if you must know, it's clear that, well, ENTJs exhibit the most positive traits. If you know what I mean.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a very swishy half-assed opinion which is likely to change the next time I answer this question :

Right now INTJ. There is a specific sort of awkwardness and amusing genuine kindness that radiates out of them when you manage to form the right sort of relationship with them that very few other friends understand. I've experienced this about 3 times, all three originally coming off as opinionated know-it-alls leading to each trying to one-up another and frustration. And then they each transformed into these seriously loyal companions which lets their occasionally negative "I'm not negative, just realistic' remarks slide. Easy to talk to. minimum polite/awkward convo necessary. One almost bought me a 800+ dollar camera for Christmas (either serious friendship or serious hope for sex or lie, I'm not really sure)

side note: they also might potentially make "cat volunteering-getting angry violent cat into the cage" experience easier as are more assertive and crafty in this task. 12 year old INTJ neighbor I teach piano helped me mucho in getting pissy pussy back into cage in the place I volunteer many times when 21-year-old me was too scared of getting scratched.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFJs are the ideal type IMO.

Extroverts are braver than introverts. Intuitives are more psychic than sensors. Caring about people is more important than being smart. And, judgers make more strategic decisions than perceivers.

But, my current favorite type is ESTPs because they're ****ing crazy!


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

my favourite intuitive type are INTJs and my favourite sensor type are ISFPs.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

lackofmops said:


> I CALL TYPISM ON THIS THREAD
> 
> But if you must know, it's clear that, well, ENTJs exhibit the most positive traits. If you know what I mean.


They should make that picture with the two owls, one being INTP and INTJ, but with the ENTP and ENTJ. _"Get your type right, because one letter off could be the difference between being a CEO and a mad scientist living in your mother's attic"_


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

I go by which types fascinate me the most. 

INTPs fascinate me because they're like me, but much more analytical and probably know much more than I do about more random things. They give way less fucks too and aren't as bad with follow through. 

ESTPs fascinate me because I wish I could be more in the moment like them, but still retain my logical reasoning skills (dat Ti/Fe)

INFJs also fascinate me, but I've never even met one. I just like them in theory.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't have a favorite, but I do have multiple favorites!

INFP because Wellsy

ESFP because because

INTP because for some reason I fall for every one I meet in person 

INTJ because it's like talking to the scarier, more conscientious side of my inner self 

ENTJ because $, and munmuns make the world go round (not really, they're just cool)

INFJ because they're the only type that I just don't understand yet still do in a way

annnnnd ESTP because they're my Se brothers, also because I enjoy our talks

Sorry not sorry for listing so many! <3


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Boy, I'd say I love the INFPs the most. They smile when everyone else frowns. Stand when everyone else sits. Sing when everyone else just speaks. They're the light of the world.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> I CALL TYPISM ON THIS THREAD
> 
> But if you must know, it's clear that, well, ENTJs exhibit the most positive traits. If you know what I mean.


*looks at the image* ENTJs are my favorites, hands down. Any ENTJ needs an underling or a slightly absent spouse?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in a relationship with an ESTP and have been for years.

He's grown on me.

To an extent.


----------



## keiralexa (Nov 23, 2014)

INFPs are my favourite
They're laid-back, warm, sensitive and witty & we get along amazingly 

Sending love to all the precious INFPs


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

INFJ

Even when ENFPs are called "The Inspirers", INFJ are those who can truly inspire and encourage you as well. They give you advice that is so sound, you feel like nobody could ever give you better advice.
They are maybe not the first to bite your bullet and help you out (although there are those 100%), but they certainly are those that know how to find the right words to help you stand up on your own two feet again.

They also have vast knowledge about many things, since they love reading and they like immersing themselves in values and ideas.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INTP - funny, cute and make me feel welcome to be myself

ISFJ - generally the most morally sound people 

ENTJ - the rarest and most successful type

ESTP - great friends who always know how to cheer me up

ISFP - this is the Myers-Briggs type most cats have. How can I not love them?

INFP - nice nonsensical humor, great at putting my gripes into words although said words are erratic at times

ENFP - somehow the love interest in every indie movie, you're famous!

ISTP - somehow the protagonist in every action movie, you're famous!

ENTP - super fun to hang out with

ESFJ - always remember your birthday and make a fuss over it even when you pretend not to want a gift

INTJ - complicated and amazing to talk to, the best people to work with on projects

INFJ - meh, the type descriptions make us seem annoying and heavy-handed, but we're actually quite cool

ENFJ - good at getting laid

ESFP - emotionally expressive and fashionable

ESTJ - never really met one I liked but they're cool 

ISTJ - have a fun side nobody talks about


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> *looks at the image* ENTJs are my favorites, hands down. Any ENTJ needs an underling or a slightly absent spouse?


All right, but before we get started, there's something you should know.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> ENFJs are the ideal type IMO.
> 
> Extroverts are braver than introverts. Intuitives are more psychic than sensors. Caring about people is more important than being smart. And, judgers make more strategic decisions than perceivers.
> 
> But, my current favorite type is ESTPs because they're ****ing crazy!


Introverts are smarter not letting everything out, people know to much about me :3, i have my head in the clouds to much sometimes its hard to stop drifting away, depends how you look at life  im constantly trying to get smarter and smarter i feel that i care to much about others rather than myself (it was a big problem when i was younger), people who perceive usually have more doors open than those who judge


----------



## quaestio (Sep 24, 2014)

I find STJs strangely adorable I think...? Not to mention, ISTJs are hilarious.

The types I look up to the most are the NFPs.

But mainly I prefer people to types any day.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Most likeable types: E_F_s. ESFPs - adorable human puppies, ENFPs - adorable fairy puppies, ESFJs - will feed you, give you their last shirt, and leave you the bed while they themselves will sleep on the floor, ENFJs - will plan out getting you full closet, food supply for life, and a medical insurance.


----------



## deflowering (Apr 2, 2015)

ENFJs because they always kind of look like as if they are acting. Like I'm watching a movie. I can do that too but I like to play many different roles. I don't really specialize. They are the fuking sunshine when it seems like all hope is lost and I love them soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ISxJs, because they take their duty seriously. I'm so sick of idiots that just dick around when they should be working on a project. The ISxJs I know work hard and are always an asset to the team.


----------



## Merry in Sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

deflowering said:


> ENFJs because they always kind of look like as if they are acting. Like I'm watching a movie. I can do that too but I like to play many different roles. I don't really specialize. They are the fuking sunshine when it seems like all hope is lost and I love them soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


That's funny, as a kid I always thought I was the main character of a film, changing genres as life went on.

As for me, I can't help but adore my ISFP brother. He is always in the know, never gets on anyone's nerves and still manages to keep so much to himself and enjoy his time alone. He's everything I'm not. So for now, ISFPs fascinate me.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I Hate Therapists said:


> ISFP - this is the Myers-Briggs type most cats have. How can I not love them?


Can you back that up? I'd love to find out where to learn more.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

ISTP or INTP.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Can you back that up? I'd love to find out where to learn more.


Cats are independent and have a way they think things "ought" to be so they are Fi-doms, then they enjoy physical pleasure such as cuddling and eating good food, so they use Se. :kitteh:


----------



## daud2001 (Mar 5, 2015)

ExTP, they just seem cool.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

All my NT comrades erc3:


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

ISFP, they're like me, but they just have this great way of conducting themselves around people that I admire. If you saw me and my ISFP friend chilling together you'd probably say we aren't very compatible, but we have that feely connection only we understand


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll find me weird, but I actually like STJs, and especially ISTJs. Because they are reliable, efficient, and methodic. People dislike their rigidity, but I actually love it.

For the same reason I also like NTJs, as soon as they are not too much into a narcissitic mode. Yeah, I'm probably attracted to Te.
I hate and don't want to use this function, but I appreciate having someone nearby who does.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

Intj, I love it how you guys look at me like.... 



 :laughing:
also when I manage to calm down we always have never ending conversations on subjects that a lot of other types would see as irrelevant


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I Hate Therapists said:


> Cats are independent and have a way they think things "ought" to be so they are Fi-doms, then they enjoy physical pleasure such as cuddling and eating good food, so they use Se. :kitteh:


That made some sense, but I'm sure they have some variance in personality too. I swear, one cat I met must've been the cat equivalent to INTJ. ^^


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> That made some sense, but I'm sure they have some variance in personality too. I swear, one cat I met must've been the cat equivalent to INTJ. ^^


There's an ESTP cat at the shelter I work at. Always flirting with the lady cats even though he's fixed. Pouncing on other cats to remind everyone he's the leader. Pissing off the introvert cats.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Having a fave type is nonsense.

But I do anyway  Or at least entertain the idea.

Usually ENTP. Because. They're funny and into their own thing and don't give a damn.

Sometimes INTJ. Because I love the kinds of conversations I tend to have with them. Their Te thought process actually make sense to me, but the Ni before it kind of acts like a cushion or buffer... so the Te isn't overbearing. I get a chance to talk, too. I dunno. Maybe just coincidence but I get on with many INTJs very well.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Teal said:


> Introverts are smarter not letting everything out, people know to much about me :3, i have my head in the clouds to much sometimes its hard to stop drifting away, depends how you look at life  im constantly trying to get smarter and smarter i feel that i care to much about others rather than myself (it was a big problem when i was younger), people who perceive usually have more doors open than those who judge


I guess I'm very derpy for an introvert because I usually end up blurting everything out when I'm starving for attention. And, I think ExTPs (and certain ExTJs depending on their enneagram; 5w6 ESTJs are so badass!) are also very smart in their own way.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> I guess I'm very derpy for an introvert because I usually end up blurting everything out when I'm starving for attention. And, I think ExTPs (and certain ExTJs depending on their enneagram; 5w6 ESTJs are so badass!) are also very smart in their own way.


maybe your not derpy just in a strange time of life :3 <3


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

INFP, INTP, INTJ, INFJ (if has right ideology).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Teal said:


> maybe your not derpy just in a strange time of life :3 <3


I want people to notice me, but I also want them to leave me alone and let me do my own thing.


----------



## TeeTaan (Nov 23, 2014)

INFP, obviously.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I have always been fascinated by ENxx types, especially ENFJ and the Ne-doms.

I don't think I've known an ENFJ in real life, but I imagine the the archetypal ENFJ as a lovely, charismatic host and performer who can effortlessly connect with a crowd, incite the audience to emotion, and serve as the ultimate inspiration to others, abilities I wish I possessed. I imagine they make great public speakers and do well in front of an audience, and I would be inclined to predict they would make talented actors as well. 

It seems most ENTPs know exactly what to say and at the perfect time to get everybody in the room laughing. I feel ENTPs are a lot like me in the sense they often say what I am thinking but resort to keep to myself; the ENTP won't be afraid to say it and will get the laughs as a result. The way both ENFJ and ENTP connect with and encourage other people in general is something I long to emulate.

Although I probably have, I can't think if I've met an ENFP in real life, but I tend to admire fictional characters who are this type. Their sheer optimism and enthusiasm for life coupled with the desire to be true to themselves and do the right thing makes for a very admirable and endearing personality.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> I want people to notice me, but I also want them to leave me alone and let me do my own thing.


Well its not always easy to have only the good parts of things and not have the "negative" parts


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Teal said:


> Well its not always easy to have only the good parts of things and not have the "negative" parts


Yeah, that sucks.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Favorite? I don't know. Type I admire most? ESTJ. My older sister is an ESTJ and just always has it together. It doesn't matter what life throws at her, it seems like she has it all figured out. She's badass even if no one realizes it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

NTPs. I've yet to come into contact with one who isn't highly interesting and highly intelligent.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

INFJ.... Just because of their lovely Ni :kitteh:. It's pretty much like I'm absorbing their aura of wisdom just by being around them. Oh and my sister is one and I love to be around her.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> ENFJs are the ideal type IMO.
> 
> Extroverts are braver than introverts. Intuitives are more psychic than sensors. Caring about people is more important than being smart. And, judgers make more strategic decisions than perceivers.


Same argument can be made for any type, you jerk. Take ISTP (opposite of ENFJ)

Introverts are more levelheaded than extraverts. Sensors are more grounded than intuitives. Thinkers get less caught up in drama. Percievers are better at improvisation.

Don't be a typist. Love everyone instead. (Like me, _if you know what i mean_.)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I like every type.

ESFP - Quite stylish and very fun to be around
ESTP - You will never be bored around an ESTP, ever.
ESTJ - Will always get you back on your feet whenever you're too stuck in your head.
ESFJ - Will do everything and anything for you, and will always be your friend.
ENFJ - Are amazingly persuasive, selfless, kind, and great at planning your future for you.
ENTJ - Successful geniuses. 'Nuff said. 
ENTP - Possibly the most interesting people you will ever meet. If you ever need to build a semi-atomic platinum grenade, look no further than the ENTP.
ENFP - Creativity and idea-making power is over 9000%.
ISFP - Some of the best friends you can ever make, and quite interesting to know as well. Also, very fashionable.
ISTP - If you need your _anything _fixed, ask an ISTP. 
ISFJ - Will lovingly plan your day for you while at the same time cooking dinner for their spouse and reading the latest novel.
ISTJ - Are probably the best helpers to exist on this planet. 
INFP - Quirky, fun, imaginative, but with a level of depth and individualism that can only be bowed down to.
INTP - Albert Einstein. 'Nuff said.
INFJ - Mystical prophets who will always make you feel warm and fuzzy inside. Also, the best councilors to exist anywhere, everywhere.
INTJ - Have amazing visions and can create amazing things, as well as being interesting, mysterious, and have a knack for always being right every time.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, those ISFPs :happy: 


We're similar enough that I feel I really "get" them and their different way of perceiving gives them a perspective I often find fascinating. In general, I think they're caring, fun-loving, positive people.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I love all the types honestly, but I have a fascination with ISFPs. They're just kind of great.


----------



## Berzeger (Apr 15, 2015)

I like ENFPs, they always make me express the social part of me, which is nice from time to time.  I've always had a crush on ENFP girls.


----------



## epicpoe (Apr 16, 2015)

I tend to get along with INFPs the most, probably. I like their deep thinking aspect along with being able to make regular conversation. I also have a few INTP friends.


----------



## AlpineSandow (Apr 20, 2015)

ISFJs are so nice, even if my INTP behavior makes everyone else wary.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

ENFP and INFJ. Just because my dad's an INFJ and my best friend's an ENFP, and I get along best with them.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

INFP is my favorite type. They don't seem to mind listening (genuinely listening) to whatever it is I have to say. And not only that, but they genuinely understand (usually) what it is I'm actually trying to say. Other types sometimes don't, or somehow completely misinterpret. They always have something useful and interesting to add to conversation. If I'm wrong about something, (which happens often) they are always able to explain why in a thoughtful, intelligent, considerate manner. I'm jealous of the INFP's incredible imagination and ability to escape into an amazing fantasy world (the INFP mind-cave if you've seen Michael Pierce's INFP video) when the outside world gets too boring. I envy the INFP's ability to think before they speak, I often blurt things out without thinking and regret it. 

INFPs aren't perfect of course, no type is. They lack the ENFP optimism, and I've heard they can be the most depressed and suicidal type. They can also be a slave to Fi, and sometimes make very questionable decisions due to inferior Te.

Other types in the running for my favorite are INFJ and INTP. Sadly I don't know enough of those to make a fair judgement.


----------



## Orange_Blossom (Aug 2, 2014)

INTJs because they are so logical and they get me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My favorite person is my lil sis shes an INFJ-

I think my stepdad is the 'smartest' in terms of academics or critical thinking abilities he is INTP-

Most diplomatic is my bro he is ENFJ 

Most highly sophisticated intelligence in regards to power, tactic, strategy, manipulation is my mother an INTJ (Which I both admire and absolutely dislike in her depending on the who, what, and where) 

I attract a large number of SFJ girlfriends and ENFPs. I would say with all of them theres a love hate dynamic going on there. I either like or completely dislike certain characteristics about them and I am sure its mutual. 

I do like SFPs, STJs, & STPs as far as those who were not mentioned above


----------



## JonathanLivingstonSeagull (May 9, 2016)

Clocking in as another INFP who finds ISFPs uber cool


----------



## Kprog (Aug 5, 2016)

I enjoy INTPs and being in their company. They challenge me and help me expand my mind to its limits.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know about IRL,but ENTJ's in fiction have always attracted me.


----------

